# My adventures of being a backup rider.



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

So I've been thinking that I should catalog all of my adventures of being a backup rider. Sort of like a journal but in a narrative tone and with pictures. And i was thinking that ill maybe publish it when i get enough pages and stories. So I can document all of my lessons and interesting things that happen. Entries will be made on Saturdays and Sundays after I get home.

Introduction

I have never motivated person when it came to life, nor the most outgoing but my expiriences from working with horses have made a positive impact in my life. I still remember the first time I rode a horse. I must have been four or five, my mom had taken me to her friend's ranch. I remeber seeing a real horse for the first time: I was standing next to my mom, wondering why we were there. We waited for a few minutes and her friend brings out a chestnut gelding out in front of us and I stared up in awe [i was hardly tall enough to reach his chest.] I was amazed at this huge creature! And I smiled and reached down to grasp at his front leg and proclaimed loudly " He has nice feet!" My mother chuckled and I hurriedly wiped the dirt off my hands onto my pants. After they had saddled him, the owners daughter rode double with me and I was scared, clinging to her shirt and begging her not to go fast. From then on I was hooked. I became so fascinated by horses that I spent half of my life running around the yard acting like one and attending trail rides every birthday. I couldn't own a horse, and I still don't because I live with three brothers but I still found every excuse to be around them. But when I was around 13 things took a turn for the worst. I was beginning to become depressed and hated life, so I ran away and took a friends horse to try and get away faster, it didn't go as planned. I had my mini schnauzer with me and I got on the horse with nothing but a bridle on him and I steered him down the road, holding my dog in my right arm. We were walking down the side of a visit road and the horse refused to turn around and when I finally managed to turn him he freaked out and took off down the side of the busy road in a gallop. I was actually calm and it was a scary yet amazing feeling, I felt like I was flying. I was pulling on the reins to try and slow him but he tosse his head and sped up. I had no clue what to do intill we came to the driveway, the horse took a sharp right and I flew off onto a stump. My dog was fine but I ended up getting a concussion and a broken tail bone. From then intill I turned 15 I LOATHED horses, intill [due to the suggestion from a friend] I started volunteering at a local ranch right down the road. From then on I had no more anger and depression and I am now going to persue a career in Vetrinary Sciences working with equines. I've been at the ranch for a year now and I have learned so many things and everyday is new. I ride on Saturdays and Sundays from 8-6 so stay tuned for some very interesting stories!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

This is interesting how old are you now? You will find that horses are great at healing people, just by being around them


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

~On the trail last weekend~


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm 16 now 
And yes, they are very healing! It's quite amazing really


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

You are just starting on amazing trip in the world of horses enjoy


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

loveduffy said:


> You are just starting on amazing trip in the world of horses enjoy


Thanks


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to the board. Looking forward to your stories and pictures. Horses are wonderful therapy. Biscuit hears more of my woes than anyone else and he always cheers me up. Just touching his soft nose and burying my face in the little bend where his neck and head meat makes me feel better...he smells pretty dang good too!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what's a "back-up rider"?


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> what's a "back-up rider"?


Someone who rides behind the trail string to help thecustomers with their horses and to step in if something goes wrong ect...


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

We often refer to that as "riding drag" when you take up the back end of a line - but I'm glad to hear how much horses have helped you! They've been amazing "therapy" for me from the time I was a teen, through my younger adult years, to present day.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

When taking out our trail strings, we also call the end rider a 'drag rider'. I often do that on large groups as I consider the drag riders to have a much more important job than the guide. Guides do not have eyes in the back of their heads and need to watch the trail ahead. 

The drag rider is responsible for seeing everything in front of them and telling the guide to stop so the drag rider can make adjustments adjustments and fix any problems. The drag rider has to make sure we don't have someone using the reins for a '3rd stirrup' or have a horse that is getting crabby with the horse behind them (read horses well), watch for riders that are tormenting their horse, pick up any items dropped by a rider, and the list goes on and on. Riding drag is not just a person going along for the ride. It is the person that makes the ride go off without a hitch.


----------

